# Did anyone see this funny news story?



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

This is a real news story. I thought it was something off Saturday night live at first lol. I can't believe they put this guy on the air.






This is the song it that someone made out of it. It was so popular it was even on the radio station. I am like obsessed with the song now it cracks me up!


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

HAHAHA, that was a great way to end the day. thanks rogue.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thats so funny lol youve made my evening too


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

LOL I was singing the song yesterday and my BF was like WTF







I just can't get over how it was a real news story and not something staged. That guy is to funny!


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Bah! Well i'm glad she didn't get raped! jesus.


----------



## leemaria (Oct 16, 2010)

HAHAHA...Very funny..cool..


----------

